# When does a female cat start acting more mature?



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that this topic must've come up several times over the years, but I couldn't find a thread specifically on this subject while doing a search....

Basically, my question is this: When do female cats generally start acting more calm and mature? My cat Mogwai is adorable and the cause of much laughter in my household with her quirky, playful behavior. She's only about 1 year and a half old, so that kind of hyperactive behavior is to be expected. She's certainly calmed down already from when she was a kitten, and will often be simply lounging around calmly. When she gets hyper, though, she can get a bit tiring----running around the apartment, jumping where she's not supposed to, and risking breaking or damaging valuable items and appliances. She's very willful and clever, so will wait until I'm out of sight (especially when I'm in the bathroom) to jump on the counter tops (not allowed!), walk on my Blu-Ray Player (not allowed!!), etc. I'm always worried that she will damage my books in my bookcase by using them as "scratching posts". I can't leave her out of my sight for a moment, which gets a bit tiring after a while. So I'm wondering if female cats generally become less curious and mischievous after a certain age. Right now she's the equivalent of a human teenager, and I heard that female cats tend to mature quicker than males---because once they're of breeding age, they need to have the maturity to rear their young. Any truth to that? I read that, generally, most cats become calmer and more mature around 2 years old. Is that right? Any advice and opinions welcome.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

In my opinion, cats are like people: 1 year old cat = 7 year old child. 2 year old cat = 14 year old child. 3 year old cat = 21 year old young adult, etc. It will probably be about 3+ when it starts to really settle down, assuming she is fixed. I don't think sex of the cat matters all that much. Mine didn't start to get REALLY laid back until they were over 8. I'm sure others will chime in with other thoughts.


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for your input, Marcia.  I read somewhere that the first year to a cat is the equivalent of about 14 human years, and then every year after that is the equivalent of 7. I don't know if such a notion is universally accepted or not, however.

Yes, she is now spayed. I got her spayed about 5 weeks ago----which set me back a cool $140. Her behavior is exactly the same as before getting spayed----minus (obviously) those extremely annoying cycles of loud meowing, rolling around at my feet, and biting my toes (whenever she was in heat, I had to wear socks at all times. ). So glad she's now finally spayed.  She still gets the "midnight crazies" every day, though.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, just enjoy the antics. She won't be young forever. I just got back from the vet visit for two sick kitties. Both have nausea, diarrhea and are not eating. Set me back $306 for all the fluids, injections and general visit. Sheesh, but pets are an obligation and a privilige! I have 5 cats total, so I hope this bug does not spread further! I've got them both in isolation now.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

While you're waiting it out, it might help to play before bed and feed her largest meal as late as possible. This will help keep her asleep instead of tearing around the house at midnight. 

My boy is 11 months and I think is showing some signs of calming. I might just be imagining it because he's being a perfect angel right this second though!

Some cats keep that kitten-like behavior for a very long time. 

I would say just play until she's exhausted. Once a day works for me, but you may need to try more often. If she works off that energy with you, she won't be inclined to ruin books, and nip at toes, and streak around the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lottie is estimated at being at least four - she can be extremely chilled but at this moment she is tearing around doing gazelle leaps and confusing the dog so don't hold your breath!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It all depends on the cat. From 12 weeks (when I got her) to abut 2 years Maggie was an absolute nut job, worse than any kitten I've ever met or heard about. From age 2-8 she acted like a normal kitten. She finally started to slow down at 8. But now at 16 she still has more energy than the two younger ones put together (ages 11 & 6)...

On the other hand, Kobi had about a 4 month span where he was crazy and he settled down before he was year. Holly has never been a zoom around the house destructive type, she's more the curious need to be involved in everything you do type. So they're all different. But I do agree...enjoy it while it's happening. In the meantime it sounds like you need to do some more kitty proofing. Put the blue ray where she can't sit on it, make the counters less interesting. Move the books you're really concerned about to a place she can't access.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I have three cats. Two are 1.5 years old and one is 6.5. The younger two calmed down significantly but like yours can become quite tiring when they get active. They are still very hyper and get crazy at least 3 x a day. They will run around the house sprinting, getting into things and causing trouble. It is frustrating. The older one never ever does this. She's still playful and plays with toys but does not wrestle and won't get hyper like the younger two. I've heard they don't settle until 2.5-3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have boys and one was already 4 when I got him so this may not help, but I got Book as a 5 or 6 month old and he was unbearable until he was 13 months old. Then it was like a switch went off in his brain. 

Now, he still has his moments where MowMow and I both look at him like "Wtf is WRONG with you?" but in general he's pretty laid back now.

Thinking back on it, I think what helped a lot was MowMow. As Book matured he eased up on (it's never STOPPED) antagonizing his brother and that encouraged MowMow to play with him more. Now they spend a LOT of time (all day according to the poor woman who lives below me and works from home) chasing each other around the apartment. They sound like a herd of elephants when they get going. Of course one of them always takes it too far and it ends up in a fight/standoff but it wears them both down really well. A tired kitty is a well behaved kitty.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I heard that it's around three where they really mellow out, but I'm not sure at all. I know Jake is pretty bad, when he wants to play and you don't get out his toy he starts trying to wrestle and nip, but you just have to watch for the signs. I know that when he starts rolling around on the floor, it's time to take out his feathers or risk being attacked (it's not painful so much as annoying).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

All my cats are pretty mature/old when I get them and I like it that way. 'taint raisin' any mo babies!!


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Marcia said:


> All my cats are pretty mature/old when I get them and I like it that way. 'taint raisin' any mo babies!!


I'm so glad i got my boy as a kitten (11 weeks). He's 11 months now, and I'm so happy to have had that experience and bonding time for my first cat. 

That being said, I think any new additions will be a year or two old. The last 8 months have been a LOT of work and he's been a very easy cat. I can't imagine having an actual troublemaker on my hands. 

I always tell people that he puked just enough, ruined just enough of my things, and injured me just enough times to be mischievous but still adorable. I have lots of cute stories and no real complaints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## britishvixen21 (Jan 6, 2013)

I find that Bee (1.5 yrs old) calmed down a lot after she turned 1, However, when we bought Boo (approx 6 months old) home her kitten like habits crept back in and she forgot all her hard learned manners about jumping on stuff LOL. they are a bad influence on eachother.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Generally speaking it's true cats tend to mellow out around 2 yrs. or more. But a lot depends on the breed, or personality of the cat itself. Abysinnians and Cornish Rex are the energizer bunnies of the cat world, whereas my Devon Rex are now just mellowing out and sleeping a bit more now that they're both 7 y.o. and it's dull winter days, but they still have their crazy periods and are still getting into all sorts of mischief. Some cats are forever kitties in their play until in their very late senior years, say 15+.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> *When does a female cat start acting more mature?*


My bratz are 6 years old. I'll let you know when it happens....


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I am betting she is an only cat. No other cat to interact with or give her attention or wear her out. Right? Either that or your other cat does not interact with her; maybe a lot older? 

The best and easiest way to deal with a high energy cat is to play with her before bedtime and feed her right before sleepy time. Just as suggested above. Cats mature at their own individual whim; one of the kittens I rescued did not settle down until she was three years old, while her sister was mature and quiet when one and a half. Personality has a lot to do with their behavior, of course.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

My cat was about 2 when I got her, so she would be about 2 1/2 now. She's still quite playful and mischievous, there isn't a huge change compared to the time we got her.. maybe she's calmed down a little bit though. My friend has a cat that would be about 1 1/2 now and she was really hyper as a kitten. She really calmed down a lot over the last few months though.


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

LaurulFeatherCat said:


> I am betting she is an only cat. No other cat to interact with or give her attention or wear her out. Right? Either that or your other cat does not interact with her; maybe a lot older?


Yes, she's indeed an only cat. And her breed is a simple Tabby.


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks very much for your input and advice everyone.


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

catloverami said:


> Generally speaking it's true cats tend to mellow out around 2 yrs. or more. But a lot depends on the breed, or personality of the cat itself. Abysinnians and Cornish Rex are the energizer bunnies of the cat world, whereas my Devon Rex are now just mellowing out and sleeping a bit more now that they're both 7 y.o. and it's dull winter days, but they still have their crazy periods and are still getting into all sorts of mischief. Some cats are forever kitties in their play until in their very late senior years, say 15+.


 
Are there any particular personality traits that are specifically related to Tabbys?


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Hairball said:


> Are there any particular personality traits that are specifically related to Tabbys?


Tabby is a coat pattern and not a breed so no, not really.

Even among cats with discernible breeds and registered papers, the cats are often very individual.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

rightsaidfed said:


> I'm so glad i got my boy as a kitten (11 weeks). He's 11 months now, and I'm so happy to have had that experience and bonding time for my first cat.
> 
> That being said, I think any new additions will be a year or two old. The last 8 months have been a LOT of work and he's been a very easy cat. I can't imagine having an actual troublemaker on my hands.
> 
> ...


I have found that bonding may take longer with older cats, but it is SO worth it in the end. We raised Maggie from when she was 2 days old. She was our stray Annie's baby so we kept her too. She was always a bit schizoid and never bonded with us at all. Strangest cat I'd ever had. I don't discount kittens, I just don't want to go through the crazy kitten periods of climbing up the curtains or my pants legs! rcat

Besides, most everyone else loves kittens and relatively few will adopt the older cat - that's where I step in! They need lovin' too!! :razz:


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

rightsaidfed said:


> Tabby is a coat pattern and not a breed so no, not really.Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
Well, she cost me $500 from the pet store, so she must have some breeding----unless they just go with the (good) temperament and health history of the parents and grandparents, etc., (i.e., if the cat has good genes) to determine the price?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Totally depends on the cat in my experience. Maisie acted more mellow when I got him (age two) than Zephyr does now at age six. Energy levels and playfulness are very individual.



Hairball said:


> Well, she cost me $500 from the pet store, so she must have some breeding----unless they just go with the (good) temperament and health history of the parents and grandparents, etc., (i.e., if the cat has good genes) to determine the price?


I don't think that that follows. You were willing to spend $500 on her not knowing any of the background... so why _wouldn't_ they charge as much as they can get? A pet store is a business, supply and demand. You can't judge a cat's value by the monetary cost.

I'm sure she's a nice pet, but our shelter mutt cats are nice pets too.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Hairball said:


> Well, she cost me $500 from the pet store, so she must have some breeding----unless they just go with the (good) temperament and health history of the parents and grandparents, etc., (i.e., if the cat has good genes) to determine the price?


I'm sure she's a great addition to the family and worth every penny. I don't mean to be rude, and i hope you didn't take my previous comment the wrong way. Without papers she is not likely to be any particular breed. 

Obviously none of that really matters. What matters is that you've given her a loving home!



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

rightsaidfed said:


> Obviously none of that really matters. What matters is that you've given her a loving home! Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
Indeed.  Worth every penny.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Some breeds are naturally energetic. Yuki's a Bengal and she's only just starting to calm down a little at age 4 1/2. She's an only cat though and I play with her throughout the day and right before bed. Our old vet told me they usually start calming down around 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hairball74 (Jan 3, 2013)

Did the vet mean 3 for Bengals, or 3 for cats in general?


----------

